# Poor Responder....part 17



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies 

Love, luck & sticky vibes

   

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Natasha x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Are you in bed on a laptop, K? How are you feeling now? I'm so sorry to hear it was negative this morning - I had a little fluttering feeling you might be lucky.
Honestly, the body plays such tricks on you.  

I feel really premenstrual today - guess it's just hormones, but I could scream. Shooting pains, the works. I'd just like to have a scanning machine at home so I could whip it out and check myself over every couple of hours.

Are you scrabbing? Plaaaaaay with meeeee. 

I want to go for a nap but don't want to waste the daylight. What's everyone else doing? Have you lot all got social lives or something? 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

thanks natasha cant believe another thread already.... 

Just wanted to pop on quickly as lots to do and might not get on this evening. Im also on a long day tomorrow...not looking forward to it as first day back after my BFN, negative cycle..and also PG collegue is due any day now..so its all everyone is going to be talking about...first day is always the hardest, will try and log on evening just to find out how everyone is....xx

Laura and Inc -         will be thinking of you tomorrow..xxx

Ems - Have a lovely time with yr family...was a bit worried as hadnt heard from you...so Im glad you are ok...xxxx

Merse -  Have a lovely holiday sweetheart, forget about everything and just relax you and dh....think about us in the  ...while you are soaking up that sun  ....Have a good flight and Be safe.... 

Beach - Hope you are feeling better soon...take extra special care.....xxxx 

Mir - Steady on the decorating Mrs or else..... ....hope you are well...xxxxx 

Linziloo - Hope you are also starting to feel better..  

Nics - Hope you are well and not working too hard.....xxxx

Hello to Swinny, Pin and Roozie....and anyone else ive forgotten.....xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Thx Gab, 

Hello girls, just popping on to wish Laura the best of luck for tomorrow...  

I haven't been exactly awol, but didn't feel like posting...so am up-to-date...

Miranda  -  keep up your Mrs sunshine spirit ...it's good for both you and the thread....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Are you having another scan tomorrow, Inc?
x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls back from work, just got tom to do then no work for 9 days yipee!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hooooraaaay!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

yes.  going on my own again...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

How comes Inc? xxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

What my scan or the fact that i am going on my own... I offered to go on my own as dh mentioned downsizing in the company and fear of losing his contract...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Why going on your own, but you've answered me! Hope it goes well  xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Can I ask does anyone think I need to take beach towels with us to Egypt or will the hotel supply them? xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

If not they'll probably be really cheap over there? I wish I'd stuck to what I was going to do and bought my clothes over there!
I had a last minute panic and packed every stitch of clothing.

All you'll need is a bikini and a big grin! Maybe a frock for the evening?


Shame you're going on your own, Inc, but God willing it'll be good news, which will make him feel more enthusiastic about it all. How did he react when you said you had three follies?

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir I don't do grinning at the mo and prob taking far too much as usual!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's impossible not to pack too much, I find!  
then you get there and only wear half of it and SWEAR you'll pack less next time.

Well, allow yourself a smile or two - you're on holiday! Oh Merse, I really feel how hard this is for you. i hope this holiday bucks you up a little bit. 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I really hope it does I just want to cry all the time, I'm either crying or wanting to cry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

sneaky 5 mins.....  .....Just popped on to say....Merse where we stayed was all inclusive...5 star i think..anyway..we were given towel cards at reception and that meant that we could collect beach/pool towels out at the different little kiosks darted around the resort..sure it will be the same for you..but like Mir said you can never pack enough..im sure you are going to have a well earned rest...sometimes a break away from everything just helps...xxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hope so Gab I'll look a bit silly in tears sat by the pool!!!!!!!!!!!  Hope tom goes Ok for you  xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Absolutely - the break will be so therapeutic. Lying in the sea crying is much more cathartic than crying in your lounge.
There will come a point where you start to feel more like yourself- watch out then, because you'll probably get angry then!
It's the next stage, the anger, usually.

But make sure to take the time over yourself - remind yourself how beautiful and nice you are, whatever has happened to you. Dress up and have a wonderful time, sweetpea.
More pina colada waiter!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

...that explains things a bit more than...x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ouch! Yes, yes it does Gab. Now take a deep breath...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I do the anger inbetween the tears!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  xxxxxxxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

I've just typed a post and lost it 

I'll be back in 10mins

odetteX

Hang in there Merse


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Merse...does that mean you are packed now.....


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Shortened version

I got a call from the hospital yesterday to say that they had got my urine results from Last Monday and that I had got a positive for a urine infection!  Now they tell me, 5 days later when I was admitted as an in-patient from my laproscopy .  If I had know sooner I would have drank more water and cranberry juice to flush out my system.  Slow or what!

Merse - The same has happened to me, I've been told by my consultant that I should stop tx with own eggs (suggesting donor or adoption route).  Well I am going ahead with another  go with own eggs  one more time just incase they are wrong.  The decision is always yours at the end of the day and only you will know what's best for you.  I tell you when I was told that I thought it was the end of the world - now it's only half of the end of the world. This break will be good for you to reflect on.  
Look after after yourself hun! 

Laura, Incons - Good Luck for tomorrow! 

Gabrielle - It's hard I know - just take it easy tomorrow and if you need some time to yourself just go to the toilet and sit out to get yourself in gear again! 

 Miranda, Nicks, Emma, Beachgirl,Linziloo, Minxy and anyone else I have forgotten, have a good week. 

Love OdetteXXXXXXX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Typical! Why do they do that? Wait for days to tell you things?  

My surgery tested my urine right away, with one of those strip things that tell you instantly. I've been drinking cranberry even though I don't have an infection, because I feel like I have. besides, it's yummy!

Have they put you on anti-Bs then?

When are you going to Barcelona?

Have you tried throwing old plates at the wall, Merse? My mum buys plates just for that purpose - when two things go wrong she hurls a plate at the wall to make the third thing.
Pity you're not going to Greece - you could do it for fun there!

xxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls!
Been to Lincolnshire to see DH's grandparents so feel like I've been in the car all weekend. Good time though - eating too much!   They are looking forward to being great grandparents! Grandma is sharp as a lemon - she was asking me /sharing about egg donation as she'd heard something, and we had an in depth conversation - shes 85!! 
Merse - you must be so excited about your lovely healing holiday - sure you will feel so much better in the sun!  
Beach - my cycles were really long after treatment, you might have ov'ed late  
Gab - hope work is really busy to take your mind off things!   
Inc and LB - good luck for scans tomorrow    LB - I never had any signs apart from EWCM  
Mirra - 7 weeks!   Glad you are OK. the bloating just gets worse - its all down hill now!
Ems - have a lovely time with your sis  
Odette - hope you are all cleared up now  Tell us about Barcelona
Swin -How's it going?  
Pin - hope we get some news soon. You will be our first PR baby!  
Roozer -  
Finally got a response from my clinic about my refund - cheque will be in the post this weekend - I've been out of pocket nearly 4 grand even with my cheap natural baby!  

Love to all I've missed
NW


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Just think Merse - this time tomorrow night you and dh will be propping up the bar at yr hotel...or ordering in room service......


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello 

Just back from seeing west side story, really enjoyed it,  feel a bit better and when DH came home from his trip to Meadowhall he'd bought me flowers and a gift set of Daisy by Marc Jacobs, oh I love him x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

what a nice man.......


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Evening Gab- just had a maccy d's as not up to eating before went out


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Miranda - what's with the bloating?
are you farting lots , taking any natural remedies?

odettex


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Odette...thks  ...when you off to Barcelona then...is IVI the name of the clinic then?...

Nics -  ...well if its like the usual we wont stop you know what Monday's are like....xxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Gabrielle - Jan 08 - There are a lot of IVI clinics in Spain - I chose Barcelona because my mum has an apartment out there if I need to use it.
Good luck for tomorrow, let us know how you got on?

Odettex


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Odette - I will do honey..thks ..Jan 08...bet you cant wait, it will be here before you know it...x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay girls,

Been out bowling with my mate and her fella, was fun.  Then eat as much tapas! Ugh.. belly full!  Lots of wine (red for my lining) and grub. Just home and now gonna watch wife swap... hope you all ok. 

Inc - Good lUkc tom... I'm very nervous.  

Hi everyone else.X


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Good luck Laura and Inc for tom  Who can I give my mobile nunber to to keep me updated? xxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

...what side is wife swap on... ...do i have to do all this Ironing.....!!!!!!!!!!!

You'll be fine sweetie...got good feelings about this cycle


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

also dont forget hot water bottle.......anyway got to go girlies....Merse...just wanted to say have a super.holiday honey....take care....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Good luck to Laura and Inc for tomorrow! 

Odette - the bloating isn't as bad when i'm off work! I think half of it's stress - I get really bad IBS normally at work, even though I pack my own food, and don't drink anything from the machine.
I dunno - if there are no pains I think the embie's died and if there are I think I'm having a mc.
I thought I might relax at this point, but no.

Gab - why buy clothes that need ironing? I only iron when I'm going out, and then Pete does it because I'm rubbish and still go out looking like a tramp.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nite girls will try and get on tom before I go if not speak in a week! Beach is gonna keep me updated and will take a picture of Bagpuss by the pool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - Have a wonderful wonderful holiday, being away wil make such a  difference.  I hope you come back refreshed and full of life.    Have a fab time.  

Inc - Good luck hon.

Everyone else... sleep tight and Ill see you tom, either smiling or in tears.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Merse - have a lovely hols...  You need a break after your last cycle...

Laura - good luck for your scan tomorrow...   

Mir - I think  your body is still adjusting to being pregnant hence the feeling of being bloated...

I spent the whole evening arguing with dh... We don't seem to be able to talk about the future without arguments anymore... And it's all such a doom and gloom... I feel v. lonely in my relationship ... DH refuses to visit any friends who have got kids and most of them have them and we are getting more and more isolated and I need to be in contact with people bcs being with him so gloomy and depressed is not easy or pleasant ... I used to be such a cheerful person before and I don't recognise myself anymore...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning all

Well it's back to work for me today, ho ho ho....not  

Hopefully won#t be too long a day, although no doubt manager will ask me what happened last wednesday when I left in tears...oh the joys.

Merse- if I don't speak to you before you go have a lovely time and I'll keep you posted.

Good luck for Inc and Laura- thinking of you both.

Hi to ervyone else, will try and pop in throughout the day.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just popping in to say have a wonderful holiday Merse, and good luck to Inc and Laura for your scans - I predict good things!

For both you scanees you've had a rubbish time recently - I hope your follie count gives you good news.

And make sure we get updates from Egypt Merse! We expect Bridget Jones-style drink counts each day!

Gah - K, it's so hard to go back to work when you've had a strained day. I remember going in after my huge blow-up with my boss and colleague. It's none of their business though, what was up with you - you don't owe them explanations if you don't want to give them. 

Inc - you'll be cheerful again one day. Get through this cycle and see if it's good news first. Then you need to tackle everything else - it's just not possible to do both at the same time.
Can you start going out and seeing these friends on your own? He might join you eventually?
Sounds like he's taking this all even harder than you, but you can't cheer a bloke up with a bunch of flowers.
Hopefully that third one will be doing well today, so you can look forward to three eggs.

Laura - text me your scan results!!!! I want to know a follie count! Hope you're bristling with eggs.  

Emma - how's the visit going?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Laura and Inc -  good luck for your scans today

   

Pin xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Bye girls just leaving for hotel!!! Hope Laura and Inc got lots of follies today!! Take care and keep me posted on my moby!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- will do x have a lovely time and don't forget we want lots of photos x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Ladies...thinking of you Merse....youll be on the plane now...... ....xxxxx

Inc and Laura....   ...hope today went well was thinking about you...

Mir - You are right it is noones business...OMG try telling that to my lot today who wouldnt stop probbing...they know I have endo so I just said it was that again and that im going for a follow- up and thats all they need to know....Hope you are well sweetie..... 

Beach -  ....Thinking of you today...the joys of the N....H....S....xxxxxxx

Nics and Odette -  

Ems -   Hope you are ok.....x

Linziloo - Hello Linziloo, im thinking of you.......  

As for me I am cream crackered...sorry I know Im a lightweight but it has been a very,long and busy day..

Hello to anyone Ive missed sorry couldnt manage too many personals.....take extra special care and catch up tomorrow.......


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- I'm ready for bed, totally shattered x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Know...what you mean...Im in my jammies too.....  how was yr day then?..x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm soooo annoyed! Keep trying to scrab, but it won't let me get at the boards.  

Anyone else having difficulty? K?

Help! I'm getting withdrawal symptoms!

Gab - aren't people nosy? But then, it's nice they're concerned.

Awww, I missed Merse before she went! Hope she and Bagpuss have a lovely time.

I bet everyone's going to bed and not watching I'm A Celeb! Anyone still got their eyelids open round here?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Just popped on quickly to catch up on our girlies...Inc and Laura...hope you are both ok....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Mir - Trust me it was not " a genuine concerned " it was more...lets pretend we havent been bitc***g about how long someone has been off....Im seeing my cons next week as still have bad pains and was taking painkillers at work which is bothering me....although it would be good to have a MOT before Turkey me thinks....xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ah. Well bugger them, then! It's so hard not to get drawn into that sort of sh!t, isn't it? I'm at a different desk for two weeks and it's bliss.

xxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

..anyway how can you still scrab after working today..my 2 brain cells really ache......


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Gab and Mirra
How are you two? (three)
Gab - at least you got through today - there is only one first day back at work!   
Mirra - how is the tum?  
where are the girls LB and Inc then? - was hoping for some news
Was meant to tell the sec at work my news today but couldn't as it still feels unreal. God I will be fat soon and I'll have to tell people - i'm actually dreading it - weird  
xx
NW


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

yeaaaah....fat bird stop eating all those macy D's............ .......only joking.....

I know what you mean nics there was the few that are mates and were very supportive..although noone knows about my treatment at work except my manager. Anyway going to go girlies...and have an early night soon as long day tomorrow again...take extra special care....xxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Tried to scrabble and can't


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've just had a successful scrab, K! Been trying for HOURS tho. I'll try and play on our board now - hang on.

Nicks - it feels weird, doesn't it? I can't believe you're not fat already - why am I, at only seven weeks? Oh yes, the progesterone...  

Gab - everyone at work knew about my tx - it's too hard to keep it a secret. So the first day I was back - I was only three and a half weeks or something ridiculous - I was telling people but wishing they didn't know, so i could keep it to myself for a while!

Laura's gone to bed for 40 winks I think. Inc? How's you? Hope everything went ok today.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BABOUCHKA (May 16, 2007)

Hi All, 

I am wondering if u can help me... After 4 failed iui i am going through 1st ivf...Prb is I only have 4 follies. I am devasted as not too sure if tx will go ahead. Anyone with similar experience? I have a high bmi could that be the reason of poor response? s it true that if por response that chances of ivf working are very low? 

Thanks for any help


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Babouchka,

I can't remember how many follies i had (not many though), but i got 4 eggs and out of that only two were good enough to put back and look at me now - only days away from    !!  

You are on the right thread - the ladies on here are wonderful and have been through a whole range of treatments.


Best Wishes

Pin xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awwww, mate! Baboochka was the name of my old cat! I love you already. And want to scratch you behind your ears.  

Firstly - don't panic! Your chances depend on loads of things, and if your eggs are good quality the quantity ain't so important.

Don't waste those four follies - you only need one good one, and you can only have two put back anyway. Who needs 50 follies, eh?

I had four eggs my last cycle, four the one before and one the one before that - that was abandoned.
But with the four eggs last time I had two grade 1 embies, using sperm from my DH, who has been snipped for 16 years. One stuck!
So no, not all doom and gloom.

We have a few preggers ladies on here - Rooz is expecting triplets! It's not the end of the world to get so few follies/eggs - though it really, really feels like it at the time.

No, a high BMI wouldn't stop you responding, I don't think. It could just be a duff cycle, the wrong drugs, the wrong length of protocol - anything. Or you could be a poor responder and find you only have a few eggs each time.
Keep going with this tx - it's worth trying with four eggs, because you've done all the waiting and worrying to get to this point so you must give them a chance. They could be the bestest eggs the embryologist ever did see - you never know!

If you are unlucky with this time think about having an AMH test before starting again - that will give you a better picture whether it was a one-off. My mate on another thread had one follie and was cancelled, then produced 16 on her second cycle - it's impossible to tell with just one cycle.

Don't write yourself off!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ooops! Just saw you'd posted Pin - hello!

Getting frighteningly close! 

How are you feeling?

xxxx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Miranda,

i'm fine - getting impatient though, and excited (as well as scared) .  I just want bumps to be here - NOW   

Everything in the house is ready, we are just waiting for things to happen.

xxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hello troops, 

Laura - where are you How was your scan?    

Gosh Miranda - can't believe you are already 7 wks...

Nicky - being preggers is nice kind of fat...  I would not mind a bit... What a lovely excuse to eat all sorts of naughty food...

Pin - Great story...  So annoying that I wasn't allowed to have ivf at the uch with 4 follies... Had IUI instead.  

Babouchka - don't let them fob you off and insist on treatment.... 

Gab - Hope your first day back at work was OK.   

Beach - hope you are feeling ok....  

Report from the battlefield from moa....     2 follies 15.64 and 16.47.  The dr said they look a bit squashed ie like  Siamese twins, but hopefully they'll have viable eggs in them.  Third folly disappeared, which was a wee bit disappointing.   Lining is good at 9.42, actually my best to date and it's only day 10 today.  Hope it will thicken a wee bit more... The blood flow to the ovaries was good...  I heard from some subversive ff friends of mine  that jiggy-jiggy stuff improves the blood flow and thickens the lining, which - one could argue - could be supported by today's evidence... (...    pestered dh in wee hours...)   Was thinking that the prof will be able to see the spermies swimming about and that I will be told off for doing the deed and I felt v. embarassed at the thought....        

 Likely to trigger tomorrow night or Wednesday... Had my bloods today but didn't come home until 20.00 hrs, so didn't get their call.  They didn't leave a message but I could see that they called.  They didn't call me on my mobile, which is daft as they surely can't expect me to be sitting at home next to the phone...Grrrrr...  

The EC will be on Thursday or Friday depending on when I trigger...  

Anyhoo...went to see a mate who had a suspected heart attack yesterday after my scan and spent most of the day with her... She was naturally scared as she is a single mum so she was worried for her boy ...She is one of the fittest people I know, so this kind of stuff puts it all in perspective a bit...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whooooooooooo-hoo! Great lining, Inc! Shows it's all happening - brilliant! That's thicker than mine was at that stage - well done!

Pin - bet it's torture, the waiting now! Are you going to hospital to have it?

Chaps - I'd better go to bed as I have to be up at 5.30. Speak tomorrow!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sorry was train trouble so didn't get home til late and was shattered and then dinner, bath etc etc!!

Well bit disappointing, got 3 follies at 10-12 mm and a little one which she doesn't hink wil catch up.  They lost my notes so I had to wait 2 hours for them to try to find them, which they didn't and so got stressed as hadn't told work I was disappearing as thought i'd be there and back within the hours.    So I've had a little cry, had pep talks from Mirra, Merse and a couple of other FF's and feeling bit better.  My lining is 6 so thats good I think for day 7 of cycle?  Must be the red wine??!!

Inc - Oh follies looking good.. what drugs you on?  Just goes to show not worth filling your body with all them drugs, really doesn't help!!

Nicks - YOUR 14 WEEKS!!!!  Think you should be telling people very soon!!!  

Mirra - Thanks for trying to life my spitits today, your a star.  

Pin -   Oh remember to text me so I can update the girls!!  Its our first birth so very excited!!

Baboushka - Welcome! What day you on? Whens EC??

Gab - Glad first day over and done with... Mondays are always rubbish!!

Beach - How you chick?

Rooz - Hows all our babes doing??

Who have I forgot??

Anyway I am gonna try to scrab.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I am on 150 gonal f.  what meds/dose are you on Laura?  Your lining sounds good....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

450 menopur.  Lady was a bit nasty with the dildocam too... she couldn't find one of my ovaries to start with the went a bit crazy... bashed on my cervix aout 4 times!    So Inc.. you excited?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Not really... It kind of feels unreal somehow.... if that makes sense.  Don't have a feeling that I am cycling... How about you?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No I'll be glad to get it all over and done with.  Not expecting it to work.

Right I'm off to beddy byes.

Night night all. XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning all

LauraB and Inc- really pleased for you both, it'll feel more real soon I promise you x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That sounds fine, Laura - particularly the sizes and your lining - it could really work this time, despite you feeling like it's all gone crud!
Bloody sonographers should be more blinking careful - it makes me tearful when they bash about in there - you're feeling vulnerable enough without them trying to disembowel you.  

I've got Flash player at work now, so hopefully I can take my turn on the scrab - we shall see!

Karen, you're always up so early! Are you just a naturally early riser?

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- yes, even weekends I like to be up as I can get things done in the house then the day is mine   off for bloods now and think AF is here.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

cor - I'm never in any dount whether af is here! Lucky thing. I'm so fed up with af pains now I could scream - why don't they go away already!?
Still, I'm kinda getting used to it now I guess.

Can't scrab - don't know what's going on!

xxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Mirra - they are growing pains now not AF! You will be glad of them when your symptoms wax and wane. ARe you getting any nausea? Hope you will be lucky like me  
LB - 3 follies isn't bad to start. Virtually everyone has more with each scan and it was very early. Try not to worry - easy to say!   Lining sounds great too though, and they will be superb DHEA eggs too   yes LB I will need to tell people soon as my trousers are half unzipped - comfy theatre PJ's at work though!  
Inc - yours sound fab too - spot on. Great lining - better than ARGC eh!   Are you on the red wine too!
HI everyone else!  
Going for a kip this arvo as done really stressful patient this am at work and have bad tension headache.  
Nicks


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Nicks!

Strressful person, or stressful procedure?

The symptoms are waxig and waning, yes - they go better when I'm at home... No, no sickness, thank the lord.

I agree with you about L's follies - I got two more with each scan towards the end, though only four eggs came out - you just don't know. But they were WAY better quality eggs than last time and that made a helluva diff.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hello troops...

I trigger tomorrow... EC on Friday morning... 2 follies total... Better than one in any case so am pleased that I went for a stimulate cycle... Also don't have to worry about premature ovulation as much.... I trigger  on day 12 of stimms as opposed to day 14 at the ARGC... Hopefully my lining will have grown by another 1-2 mm since yesterday.  I now can see that the ARGC have screwed my lining with clomid as I had 6.7 lining on day 6 of stimms at the Create and only 4.1 on day 6 athe argc and it only grew to 5.7 on day 14 when I triggered . so my embies didn's stand a chance... They could have told me at least not to proceed and saved me 4k in the process... They are a bit greedy money wise, I think... Forgot to ask what my estradiol levels were....

Laura - you are only 30 hun and you will have some great quality eggs in there... Still early days for you... and there maybe an extra folly or two later on....Fingers crossed for you....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I had the same problrm with my lining on letrazole - it does the same thing as the clomid. But they caught that really early and put me on oestrogen tabs which fattened it up in no time.

It's not on when they go for it knowing your chances of success are so miniscule.

Sounds really good for this cycle though Inc!

xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

The ARGC only did 3 scans in total hence they didn't get it in time.. They do blood tests every day but the blood test tell you nowt about lining and the viagra didn't help.  

I find myself being queitly optimistic at times and yet I don't feel v. excited on the other hand as I now I will only have two eggs... Everybody else cycling has 4 and above... One woman on the natural thread has just had 9 eggs (13 on the first cycle) on 150 gonal f.  I would kill for that no...  So I feel a bit like an impostor...  As if I shouldn't be doing this and I really belong on the donor threads... So I feel like I am pretending that it's somehow possible ....  

Mir - it's so exciting that you got your little miracle on board....Gosh what a story to tell to your little bean one day...

Nicki - I think it's time for some pregnancy clothes...


----------



## jend (jenny) (Mar 29, 2006)

hi all can i join you , im jennifer had 2 gos at icsi bfp on 1st and my eggs perished on 2nd  no explanation to why !  
we are at GRI we wereplanning to go back up in feb for our 3rd go on nhs but i keep putting it of i said to dh we will go in april now .
the other thing is everyone i no bestfriends sisters work mates folk i no are pg and its started to get me down again  , come in from work sat dh brother on phone his othere son has got his gf pg i dont think i can take anymore ... sorry for the rant and rave 

hope we get our dreams someday i see most have you have well done wish i was you .....


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Jen!
Think we have chatted before at some stage - wish you all the best in your next go.    Have you changed places? Hope we can give you lots of encouragement on here - red wine for lining seems the 'in' trend!  
Inc - my con thought lining was so impt that I almost coasted for a day or 2 to allow mine to catch up - it was 9 and he wanted in 10 at least. I think its very important - so that's one thing you got right you clever girl!   Let's hope these eggs are good ones too!    You too LB hun  
Mirra - was a c section but many medical probs which made it risky so stressful   Glad you aren't puking - now don't go buying a doppler! Still thinking my belly is full of poo and not baby - must be a bit of denial!  
NW


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Just wanted to say Good luck Inc & Laura  

I am at work so can't stop on.

Hope every one is ok

Sarah xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Nicki - you are funny with all your poo thoughts... How does the C section look like.? Is it really v. gory? 
Thx for the good wishes....

Jen - hope your next go is successful.... The best of luck...

Laura - where are you?   How are things?  

Mir - looks like the little one is doing some early exercising....

I just need two good eggs now.... Two good eggs... Feeling a bit encouraged as one of the girls who got pregnant had 3 follies and 2 eggs.  If I get two out of two (I got 3 out of 3 in June, but only 2 fertilised) I may be in with a chance....  Am I starting to sound optimistic here?   Worried that it's my right ovary though and it never produced a zilch before....  I may wake up to no eggs whatsever....  I do need two juicy eggs, though... Having some twinges in my right ovary.... So, hopefully it's doing the biz....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

There'll be eggs there - it sounds like it's been just the right protocol for you, it really does - and your lining wouldn't be fattening up for no eggs, Inc. Fab!

Nicks - I had my first bour of nausea this afternoon! Going to douse it with chops and mash and lashings of gravy.  

ugh - the C-section sounds ghastly.

Jend - hi! Sorry to hear you've been through the mill. How many eggs are you getting each cycle? Did they tell you why they thought they perished?

Hi sarah! Lond time no hear?

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Seinny - trhx for your good wishes...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hiya all

It's cold out there brrrr...


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Inc -is that a bit of positivity at last?!    C sect not too bad really, not much blood lost (normally) and hopefully a happy ending! Quite a civilised way to give birth


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You never get your tummy muscles back again though... Ouch.

I want a water birth, me. Apparently there's lovely pool at the local hospital. But if someone's in it when Rena/Renata chooses to arrive I won't get it, apparently. I offered to share, but the midwife said no  

Have yo had two scans so far Nicks? Or did you get an extra one?

karen - hello! Yes, it's pretty brrrr. I've been out with the dogs swaddled in everything in my wardrobe.

xxxxx


----------



## jend (jenny) (Mar 29, 2006)

thanks for letting me in ?lol


1st ccle i got 6  follicals but only 1 fertalized still bfn 
2nd they said they got 6 again but they perished as soonas they were took out i did as the glasgow royal why hey said some time this happins and its unexplained we felt like we were getting fobed off .

i thought it might of beenas i juped from 1 cycle to anothere 2 fast  

has anyone got any advice on what vitamins to take im doing acupnt the now just want to give it the best chance in april am trying to lose a few pnds ....TRYING I SAY  LOL



THANKS GUYS XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You could try DHEA, Jend!

Quite a few of us have been/are taking that - you can order it from America, but it's v cheap, and is meant to improve the quality of your eggs.

I took it for four months before my last cycle and got much better eggs, even though I still only got four.

I also took 2x folic acid, 2x zinc, and 2x selenium each day. Oh, and latterly, as i only heard about it late, L-arginine - x1 a day.

As Dr Nicks points out, we thoroughly recommend red wine for the womb lining and general positivity on here! 

Were your eggs allowed to get too big, do you think? Could you ask them what size they were when they came out? Maybe that could explain why they perished - they may have been too mature when they came out. What sizes were your follies on your last scan before the trigger?

xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just quickie as just got in and now got to head to tesco as we have nothing, and I mean nothin in!

Inc - Yes I'm 30 but that doesn't seem to matter, I think I had a ovary transplant with my nan at some point!!    Hoping the DHEA works though  .  Create are sounding a really good choice.. I'm considering them for furute use!

Mirra - Hows the growing pains?  

Nicks - So you using the doppler again now?  

Jen - Welcome hon.  

Beach - Yes is a bit nippy!

Merse - Bet your nice and warm though!!

Pin - Eeeekkk!! Can't wait!!!

Sarah - Not seen you on for a bit? Hows you?

ok... no putting it off... Tesco's.   Oh next scan tom.  Really don't think even if any new follies they will get big enough by EC.  I'll let you know tom.  Anyway back later. XXX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

www.tesco.com - and dial a pizza in! Stay and talk to us instead - much better use of your time!  

Pains have been hideous today, ta, made much worse by IBS/diverticulitis. Yuk. I can feel the air bubbling in my colon. I just hope it doesn't choke babs.

You must think positive! They could just be hiding - they don't pick up everything on those dildocams you know.

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Believe me that dr didn't miss a thing... she shoved that dildo cam so far up I think she was giving me brain scan too!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

!!!!

I find that actually, the gentler scanners pick up more. I swear, if you bash ovaries about the follies contract and retreat into the flesh!

still, the main thing is to feel good vibes from those three, and pray they are the juiciest eggs you've ever had.

You've done things right - you've had the DHEA, chill out for a mo. When is the next scan?

And why haven't you scrabbed?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Jen - I take b12, b6 - which are v. good for your fertility, b1 - circulation, vitamin E with 50 mg selenium, vitamin c, fish oil supp - 1000mg, 2X follic acid, Q10 - should be 3 times a day - recommended by Zeta West, but v. expensive.  I usually take 1 a day as it would cost me a fortune to do 3 a day.  Also zinc -  started recently...Have started a top up of selenium and my lining seems to have improved...Selenium is v. good for lining....

Also dh swimmers looking better.  He had 90% abnormal sperm and just got his latest results and it was 75% abnormal ... He started taking the vits under duress in the past 4 wks or so... 

I rattle big time with all of the above...


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi vitamin girls!
LB are you not 31 now? surely you just had a birthday?  
NW


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh mIrra - went for first scan about 6 weeks, then the 'doppler incident' so had another at 10 weeks, then 12 for the nuchal (and didn't go for 12 week NHS one). Next is 20 weeks but may be a bit before cos that will be xmas week!  
xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I wish I worked for the NHS! I'd like a scan, oo, every other day?

I have the midwife on Friday, but she's going off work soon - presumably on maternity or something. They sound sooo nice though - so different to many people I've seen on this interesting journey.

Do they give you a piccie at the 12 week one? Why don't they at six weeks? Or was sour-face just being petty?

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicks - Yes thanks for pointing that out... I do need to change my profile.    

Back from shops bought a selection of tasty curry... Mmmm

Next scan tom at 11.20!  Can't wait... not!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I need to change mine too! But 35 is just a bit... adult?

Get that curry on and come scrab! i'm getting withdrawal, you know.

Yay for the next scan! Hurrah! I'm determined to be uupbeat about it! reckon there'll be a couple more coming up the outside, myself.

Jooooooooooooooooooooooooooocy Eeeeeeeeeeeeggeeeeeeeeeees  

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Evevning all x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Ladies,

well survived another long day...hows everyone then/

Nics - Didnt know you worked in maty sometimes...do you work in gynae theatres too...pregnancy clothes definately a must...I recommend dungarees...I bet you Pin and Roozie...have a pair...xxxxxx 

Miranda - Hows you sweetie?.....Hope you are still taking it easy and not swimming marathons...nausea....oh dear...get yourself some ginger nuts or tea biscuits and keep them with you..will work wonders I promise..xxxx 

Roozie - Hope you are well.. 

Pin -  ...wont be long honey...bump will be here before you know it...xxxxxx 

Swinny - Hi sweetie..... 

Beachgirl - Hope you are well and not working too hard....hope bloods went ok...is it fsh,lh etc Ive to have mine done again..bit nervous about fsh though...I always am....xxxxxx

Ems - Hope you are well honey...take extra special care.... 

...jend...

Merse - I know you cant read this..but thinking about you and hope you are enjoying the sunshine... 

Inc -   Well...Well...you clever girl....great news on the lining... ...Im having one as I type good luck for trigger sweetheart..when exactly is your EC......     
  for lovely eggies and follies.... 

Laura - Remember you were scanned early I didnt get scanned until after at least 1 week so I think youll be pleasantly surprised....  ..    ..for lovley eggies and follies....dont forget milk and protein down yr heed.....take care... ..... ....for you and Tim...xxxxx

Linziloo - Hello honey..hope you are ok...what are you up to then... 


...cant believe there has been 5 replies since posting this....... 

bleeding again...... ...anyway appointment with cons next tues so hopefully some answers then..in process of booking turkey for April now...(Easter hols) so its something to focus on....

Love to all........


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- I started my AF today...well it's nearly 2 weeks late   at least now I now where I am.

Started having some immune bloods done today, took four vials in total!!!! but hoepfully will  give me some answers.  How's you


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Mir - OI.....Mrs.....hows 35 adult.......  

totally agree about the dildo cam......the fert cons scanned and it was really rough ouch.....compared to the sonographer...young girl....who was gentle and picked up everything.....

Laura -                    for scan tomorrow.......xxxxxx

Inc -                  .....bit more for you too....xxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Nics - PJ's rule esp blue ones......  Just wondered if i should have immune bloods done....Nics..what do I need to put on the blood form then hopefully one of my trusted....collegues will sign.... ...got to have some perks.......  and a box of maltesers always helps too.......  

Beach - well..I know AF is always a pain...but atleast its a new start....and you can commence yr journey again..... 

Im ok...bit tired...had a really busy day....looked after a girl today who had had a baby 4 days ago...she was in as she had some placenta left in her womb and had to have it removed....we transferred her back to maternity...I was ok until i saw the baby.....   but managed to hold it together until dh picked me up so im getting better usually i would have just gone to pieces.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh Gab   I can imagine how you were as I was the same when I saw my friends 1 day old baby last week, am going to see her again on friday so will probably end up the same x


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Gab – you are sooooo right – I do have a pair of mat ‘dungees’ and they have to be the best thing I bought.  They are currently the only thing I can go out in that preserves my modesty.  All my bottoms fall down and all my tops ride up  

Miranda – we got a piccie at our six week scan – just smudge really – and the 12 week and the 20 week, and the 34 week…  I think the 20 week one looked the best and the 34 week one was a bit cramped.  Oh, and I had sickness until about 20 weeks – lovely!

Someone from work sent me a copy of our company mag the other day and i'm in it - along with the other 7 pregnant ladies on it from our office!!  We had our photo taken in order of bump and then the day after the girl who took the photo announced her pregnancy   .  As far as i am aware though they are all natural pregnancies.

Laura and Inc - keep up the good work and keep taking the special lining medicine   - in moderation of course  

  to everyone

Pin xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Pin- 10 days left....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Was that a private or NHS scan, Pin? Does it make a difference?

Gab - the nausea didn't last longer than half my doggie walk! Think I'm going to be lucky - fingers crossed! I ate chops and a pile of mash bigger than my own head tonight, so don't think the sickness is having much effect!

Evening Karen! Is one scrabbing? How are you feeling tonight?

laura - still there? Or eating curry?

xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Going to go, as falling asleep here (I know thats very sad) need to get an early night girlies.....well Im older than 35 so getting past it eh Mir.....  far too adult now...... 

take care everyone...catch up tomorrow after some sleep....lots of big sloppy ones....Gabxxxxxx 

P.s what immune tests did you get beach...sometimes they say patients with endo have immune problems..... .....take care...xxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Thx folks ie GAb, Mir, Nick, laura....

speak tom...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- I had things like RA, thyroid etc

Mir- have scrabbled but it does keep playing up.

Sent a text to Merse keeping her up to date.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Mir & Nics...- sorry ladies...quick qestion medames? the dhea...is it just bog standard DHEA or is it the 7 keto...DHEA...or is it the DHEA with melatonin....I just want to make sure Im taking the right one...thks chicks....ttfn.....xx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Mir, all my scans were NHS but we had to pay for the piccies.


P xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

sorry being dumb what is RA again....


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Pin - how exciting for you to meet your little one so soon...    Thx for your good wishes  ...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- rheumatoid arthritis x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

God I am a donut aint I?  thankyou for refreshing for me..think i need to get back to school .....Mir did you get the msg...Im on hold about to order from agestop awaiting yr reply........


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- am thinking of starting on it myself dependant on these blood results.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Gab - yeah maty one day a week. Mind over matter though for me especially during hard times - only ever thought of it as work. Not sure of immune tests but rhuematoid factor, antithyroid ab's and antiphospholipid ab's. It will depend on what your lab does as standard.    Plain DHEA gab.....
Pin - soon be a mummy  
Mirra - I got pics for all although 6 weeks is just a blob. Spect NHS charge you for paper!  
LB - good luck for tomorrow - lots of scans anyone would think you are in Turkey!  
xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Nics - thks for the info..you are a star bar...... 

nite,nite ladies........xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxGab


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sorry tim was hogging comp... he obsessed with risk on face book!   he used to never use the comp and i could play all eve and now he on all the time!!

I'm feeling exhausted, gonna head to bed in a mo.  I've tried to scrab but can't get on.. will have another go in a moment.

Its not possible for me to get any viable follies now is it? Even if one or two pop they will be 10mm behind the ones I already have so won't be big enough by EC.  Well I'll know by tom.  I have had backache which is a good sign, but I'm not going to get my hopes up.  I'm having a smoothie now to try to try to keep that bowel clear for the morning scan!!

Nicks - Yes my clinic scan every 2 days which is good, this time they scanned me early as i had really big follies last time.

Gab - Night nght honey.  

Right I'm off to try to scrab. 

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Not necessarily! They might have been hiding on the last scan - four of mine popped up about the same size from 'nowhere'. It was just they hadn't spotted them. Remember your ovaries are round, so follies can easily hide.

I'm off to beddy byes the nu - have to do three days' work tomorrow because I've been so lazy all week.

Remember to text me! I shall be agog about midday!

Laters!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Night girls.... I'll text through an update for you.  

XXX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning

Laura-fingers crossed for a positive scan this morning x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

HI ya, hope you dont mind me popping on to ask a question.

I went for EC yesterday and only got 2 eggs, I was gutted, I am 32, 33 on Monday with an AMH for 11.9, so I was expecting more, I am waitng to find out if they have fertilised, the question is, if this does not work I have been reading up on DHEA, I was wondering the girls who took it how much did you take?

Thanks
Katrina


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

11.9 is not bad at all... What protocol were you on?  What meds?  It may be that the protocol didn't agree with you or you stimms were low.  DHEA is meant to improve your egg quality and quantity... I took it prior to my june cycle, which was sadly negative... 

Also if you had two eggs only it doesn't mean that you cannot be successful as it takes only one egg at the end of the day... If they both fertilise and are of good quality, the cycle may be successful... Your age is defo on  your side...

All the best on your 2 ww.  Inc


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

PR Crew,

Really glad to read over some +ve news from you two, Inc and LB.... you have follies and i'm sure, some lovely eggs that could do the trick. 

LB, i'm certain i had at least one follie that seemingly popped up from nowhere on about my second or third scan so don't rule it out. That heavy handed dildocam basher sounded nasty... i had one of those (at Merse's clinic in fact) and boy does it make you want to squeal. There's surely just no need is there?  I have to get my cervix length measured at UCH next wk just to check for any signs of shortening (hopefully not or can mean premature labour mor elikely) so will be revisiting the d.cam then - quite embarrassing tho' as i've swollen up down there ridiculously!! Looks like a botched botox job!!       

Inc - fantastic you got more than one, gives you that bit extra insurance. I'm really glad to hear some +tivity from you too!! I'll be praying you get 2 perfect, juicy eggs at EC tomorrow.    

Mir- sorry you're getting all those aches and pains.... they'll pass hopefully. I had a bout of quite nasty cramps just before my wk 7 scan i remember, but it meant nothing, just my uterus getting acclimatised probably. Once the nausea sets in it'll take your mind off them anyway!!   Know what you mean about longing for your own scanner though - i'd obsessively be on it 24/7 i reckon! 

Nicks - glad you're well and still the resident scat merchant - lovely image of your poo belly!!!! How's the bean doing? I can't believe you're at 14 wks now - i'm sure i was further ahead of you than that - i'm only 22 weeks! Enjoy telling your work anyway - it'll be exciting. D'you reckon nobody's guessed then? I failed miserably on that front - the whole village our bakery's in seemed to know by about week 8, but then again, they've nothing better to gossip about!

Pin - wow, no wonder you're feeling excited and nervous. So close now! You sound nice and organised anyway..... i think we'll have to wait until ours' have officially arrived before buying much in, given the nature of this pg, tho' i'm gagging to be let loose in Mothercare!

Trips doing well still as far as i know tho' constantly worrying about squashing them at night! - next scan next Wed at UCH. Ceratinly feeling them alot and been seeing my belly morph into some pretty freaky shapes when they all start to move!

Gabs, Beach, Linzi, EmC, Jend and all the newcomers, lots of   to you all. 

Keep well everybody,

Rooz xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Did  you do your gift at the uch Roozie?  Must be so exciting to get 3 in one go...


----------



## jend (jenny) (Mar 29, 2006)

hi guys maranda7 where did you get all the vitamis from or anyone am so lost dont bloody no what to ask for i was doing santrogan pre antinatal they crap or wot ?

good luck whos all scanning and who is all pg and all who is on there 2ww good luck t each and every1 of ya ......


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Where are you all?

I've not long got in from work, shattered, last day tom!!  I'll be so happy tom night!  I stopped at the coop on the ay home to get some feed for my lining (red wine) and this odd man wanted to buy it for me.. I said no and he almost started a fight over it!  He was grabbing my wine when I was in the queue and he was saying he would buy it everyone was watching!!    How odd... he was about 50 too!  So not a sexy admirer! 

Well scan was same, no miracle follies, but my 3 are growing ok, I have 3 little weeny ones but they won't catch up by Monday.    Lining is 9 so I think thats ok. The dr was th lovely one I quite fancy and he was a gem, so lovely.. amazing what differnce a nice dr can make to your day!  Although he did the dildo cam which is a bit embarrassing... I nearly enjoyed it!    Still no sign of rt ovary, it didn't respond at all on any other cycle so they think its just hiding but no follies on it otherwise it shows up on the scan.

The dr looked up my op notes and apparently my rt ovary is covered in adhesions so thats why it doesn't respond.

ANyway back fri for final scan and Ec monday hopefully.

Anyway enough of me..

Rooz - You need a ticker or at least put your due date on... are you about 24 weeks now? 

Pin -  

Nicks - How you doing? you told anyone yet?

Inc - Good Luck for tom.    Merse texted and sends you her love.

Mirra - hows the pains.... where are you

Beach - how you doing my lovely??

Katrina - Your AMH is great so 'm thinking you were on the wrong drugs or protocol.  Hope these 2 fertilise and divide nicely for you.  I'm on the DHEA 75mg per day.  Not sure if its had any effect but willl let you know!  Mirra and NIcks both got preg on it.

Hi to the rest of the gang... off for a soak.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Ladies.....Just a quick note to say thinking of you....just got in from work...very very...long day ..anyway...lots of                     for our Inc and Laura...xxxxxx

Lots of             ...for everyone...will catch up with personals tomorrow....hope everyone is doing ok....take care.....Gabxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Gab - Ops missed you off!    Hope your ok hon... not too long til the weekend.    Work is poo a!

XX


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Thats still good news Laura...quality not quantity remember if you have 3 lovely eggs from those 3 follies ...remember it only takes one chicken.....Lining is coming along too...get some selenium down yr heed it should grow a few mm between now and Monday anyway so 9 is good right now...take extra special care and remember.....PMA      ... for scan Friday ...   .xxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

Merse - Miss ya...hope your enjoying the sun...   

P.s My endo cons is a bit of a dish so i know what you mean......


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Its not the easiest situation for mild flirting when you have lubrication and the cam up your girls bits!! Its funny sitting down talking to someone after they've done that... he really is lovely.. forgot to look again if he's married... willl def check next time I see him!  

Oh yeah.. Mere texted she was enjoying a G and T and was having afab time.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Evening girls!
LB - glad follies are coming along nicely   Hope they are good eggs! What are you like fancying the doc!  
Gab - how are you?   patients behaving today? Mine did - quite a good day for me.
Friend took my antenatal bloods at work today so it felt real for a bit. Went in to tell the secretary at 1650 thinking all would be quiet and there were loads of people around waiting for a meeting so chickened out!  
Rooz - I'm catching you up hun!  But then i don't spose you will get to term, a little bit early I expect (not too early hope your cx scan is OK) You are in very good hands. Bet you are huge already!   what is you official due date? 
Glad Merse is having a good hol  
Mirra - hope you aren't working too hard on your 3 in 1 day!  
Pin - any news?  
Inc - is it trigger tonight? - good luck! think pos!  
Got chestnut and cranberry stuffing roulade wrapped in bacon in the oven for christmas day - yummy recipe from Good Food mag.    trying to get organised for xmas!   I'll put it in the freezer!
love to all the dudes!  
Nicks


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Evening all

Laura- I'm good thanks, sounds like you have an admirer x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Unfortunatley he wasn'y my type!  far too old, bearded and probably has some mental health issues!! I'm so fussy a!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- at least you got complimented, more than I have


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh believe me he really wasn't worth getting excited about... when we have our PR night out we will all get chatted up by lots of sexy men!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I've been busy with our stray cat, it's been with us for a while now and can;t take it in as we have our own two cats so built it a shelter and when I checked he was fast asleep in there x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh how sweet beach!
Our cat has a little cat kennel at the bottom of the garden -not sure he goes there much though!  
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah how cute... If i had a house I'd have lots of stray cats in my garden I'm sure!!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Have just triggered...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Inc- how did trigger go?


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I hope you don't mind me butting in...I've been wondering where to go for weeks, so I hope I'm in the right place (or something along those lines). I'm on my 3rd ICSI at the moment (1st have miscarriage at 8wks, 2nd had twins, one of whom died) and I've been told that the three follies that are developing are likely to be the only ones this time round. First time I had 7 (2 fertilised), second time 5 (3 fertilised). So I guess at least I'm consistent! 

Has anyone had three follies and got any good eggs out of it, and got PG at all? 

Thanks

Martha
x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Little M

Hi, can't help with your question but wanted to say welcome and good luck for this cycle x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps!

Sorry I was absent yesterday - I kept checking in, but i was snowed under, and after an 11-hour day I didn't feel up to going on the puter when I got home.
still, it means I'm home early today!

Inc -  you've triggered! Yah-hoo! so tomorrow's D-Day - I'll be glues to the PC waiting to hear how you've done! It's gone so well so far - bet there's be good news tomorrow.

Laura - scary time for you, too! Last scan tomorrow - yay! It's so nice to think you're coming to the end of all the monitoring and it'll soon be the 2WW for both of you. You made me laugh with the ugly old dude wanting to buy you wine! That's the sort of thing that happens to me - it's like we have 'soft touch' writ on our heads.

Gab - hello! You had one of those days too then? So knackering.

Nicks - I can't believe you keep chickening out! Can you write her a little note or something? That stuffing sounds scrummy - are we having a PR Chrimbo round yours?

Karen - awwww stray kitty! Is it domesticated or feral do you know? It's always hard to introduce new cats, but you never know - they may get on famously?

Jend - i just got the vits from Holland and Barrett. They do special deals sometimes - watch out for the expensive tablets on their offers and grab a bundle.

Rooz - hi! My aches and pains have pretty much gone - they're only really twingy at work, and that's probably just irritation!
Oo, I hope the people who measure your cervix aren't 'Suits you sir' types! I can just imagine it!
You must be getting close for triplets - gwan, put up a ticker!

Katrina - it sounds like you've just had a bad cycle, rather than being a poor responder. Hopefully one of those eggs will do the trick, anyway.    

Little M - hello! Did they try you on a different protocol this time? I wonder why it's going down quite so consistently?
Where are you being treated?

Is that everyone? Merse - hope you're having a lovely time birdie!

Emma -  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir-afternoon, it's so cold today.....sunny but freezing.

Just watching the news about the mentally disabled children and babies in Serbia....can't believe how they're treat  

The cat's now feral, I think that her mum was domestic but can't be sure.


----------



## jend (jenny) (Mar 29, 2006)

miranda .... what are they calld as im going up town sat , and i will gets ome sorry to be a pain lass !!!


hope every1 else is doing ok 
im off to acupnt cant be botherd but i betta get my bum in gear and go ....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Jend- you'll enoy it when you're there  and come away relaxed.


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Beachgirl - thanks so much for your welcome. I'll get to know everyone here soon. Bear with me!

Miranda - many congratulations on your pregnancy. Fab news. I'm at ARGC and I'm on a short protocol again (was last time, long the time before). I had my ovarian reserve measured recently and although my FSH is OK, my overall reserve isn't great (8.8 springs to mind when I had the Plan Ahead test for AMH, FSH and inhibin B?). I'm wondering if that's the reason why.

Jend - good luck with acupuncture. It always makes me feel really spaced out  

Love to all

Martha


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Jend - They're called just what they are - zinc, selenium, folic acid and L-arginine! There's no brand name or anything!

Best get them all separately, then if one reacts badly with you you can drop one.

It's really brrr, isn't it K? I'm going to take the dogs out in a mo, but I'll have to put everything on or I'll freeze.

Martha - I don't know what 8.8 means in terms of the Plan Ahead test - I know what AMH is, if you can get that as a separate number?
I only had four eggs - it only takes one! Which SP are you on? Which drugs? so many Qs!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Martha

Really sorry to read about your loss


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Miranda - wow, how amazing that you've had success! That's so brilliant. My AMH is 0.47. I'm on the flare protocol, been on 600iu Puregon for the past four days (today will be fifth) plus cetrotide yesterday and first thing this morning. They've also given me Merional, which I guess may be for later on. Oh, and they've put me on 100mg clomid for the past couple of days (5 day course). Sorry for the 'me' post.

Beachgirl - thank you  

x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That sounds good! My AMH as you can see from my sig is 0.69 - it doesn't mean we're dead yet!

It's not a me post - you'll get to know us all eventually.

Weird, isn't it, that we have normal FSH? I think it means our eggs are ok quality, there's just not as many of them. Lots of   for this cycle.

Three is great for four days into stims - whoo!

xx


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Miranda, thank you for your encouraging words. I'm looking forward to getting to know you all.
Martha
x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Afternoon ladies...how are we all?

  to Martha.......the girls here are so lovely and are also very supportive   , so you are in really good company and ofcourse you already know our Oracle Miranda...(hope you are writing a book Mir..you should you know... ..I really wish you all the best of luck with this treatment cycle..take extra special care.... 

Beachgirl - Hows yr day then? hope you arent working too hard...when i was a young girlie in scotland we had a feral cat that visited everyday and had her own blanket near the front door...she was massive..as big as a medium dog i think, but she was lovely....    thanks for info on bloods honey... 

Ems - Hope you are ok...sweetie.... 

Laura - as always....        good luck for tomorrow sweetie....my endo cons is married..but you can still look....sssshh dont tell doc nics..she will tell us off...... 

Nics - You must be really toned sweetie...you not sprouting yet then? are people guessing or are you eating a lot of KFC in the staff room to disguise the bump.....thanks a lot for info on bloods...spoke to jinemed and they said immune disorders and endo are debatable so it was up to me whether i had bloods or not..i have decided to leave it as its bad enough worrying about my FSH never mind worrying about other blood too. Hope you are well? 

Inc - YYYYYYYeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaa.....      ...the famous trigger jab...well done honey...     lots of for EC...take extra special care... 

Swinny - Hiya honey..hope you are well 

Jend -  

Roozie -  ...(can you still do up yr shoelaces )

Pin - How are you getting on sweetie...hope you are well and are putting yr feet up and relaxing....it must seem like a long time now..but it wont be long..hang in there.... 

Miranda - my friend....  well they say no rest for the wicked eh ..ive been trying to do tickers....scrab..you name it...and when i add them to profile...it still doesnt come up on FF...its just me i just dont do technical....  Follow up is scheduled for 26th Nov ....Im so chicken..going to let dh air his views.. ....glad pains are gone..hope you are relaxing now..when are you on candid camera again...try and not get that old bat...... 

Is that everyone....!!!!

Well day off today...spent most of it in bed....  cant believe AF is still here thats 2 weeks now...  and still fresh flow...sorry TMI...oh well will see what the main man says on Tuesday....pains are still here so Im rattling....anyway take extra special care girlies...catch up with you soon....xxxxxxxxGab


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Merse - I know you are far away but still thinking of you........ ... ....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- sorry to hear that AF is still bugging you, I;ve stopped bleeding today after only 2 days ??   will it come back?  We shall see....just been outside and the cat was in the box...been and fed up some waitrose cat food that mine didn't like. Had a funny day today, went for counselling session and was told she was stuck in traffic...well I was too but still got there! They asked if I wanted to wait but said no, came away and on way home called in at Dunelm Mills to get new quilt and pillows etc.  Whilst I was there got phone call from counsellor asking if I'd forgotten our session! Erm...check with your receptionist, duh.   Wasn't best impressed.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Beach...  ...not impressed with yr counsellor and wasnt she from occie health too...that is naughty.
To be honest i went to one session at our clinics and dh and i said we would never go again...basically she said she didnt have an agenda and what did we want to talk about...then just kept nodding her head..it did really feel like a waste of time...to be honest..i feel better talking to dh and keeping up with you girlies on here...but I know counselling is not for everyone so!!!!

As for AF well...sometimes i stop and start so wait and see..because i get pains too i know its still AF if you know what i mean...

Bet that cat loves you...especially since he/she is in their box.....Are you day off today then sweetie....?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Eh? That's so annoying K! Have you rescheduled? Those counselling sessions are going to be pure balm I reckon.
AF goes bonkers after tx - you have two days, Gab has two weeks... is anything reliable in this life?   
I'm sure some of them are good - but many counsellors must get into the nodding rut I guess. Hopefully she will be fantastic once you do see her.

Gab - I wrote half my book after the BFN. I wrote 45,000 word in two weeks I was that in need of an outlet.

Now I keep wanting to write the second half but I'm shying away from it at the minute, thinking it could still all go wrong.

see when you click on my ticker? You choose a line thing, then a counter thing, then put in the date and what you're waiting for, and keep clicking next and it gives you a load of code in the boxes. The tops one I think - it says it's for FF etc anyway - just copy that and paste it into your signature box in your profile on here - tyou know, the one that says your situation in pink...
Are you on ********?

I think we should create a new ******** group for ourselves - whoo! We can post our teddies on holiday pictures on it!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Ok going to try now Mir.....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- only work 3 days  which are Mon, Tues and Wed so have Thurs and Fri at home...well sort of but I never have a minute....

Mir-what;s your book about?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

All my experiences up to now with IF, punctuated by news items and quotes from FF. I've had a good response from a few publishers, but no one's said they want to take it on yet.

I want to complete it and then take it to some agents next - see if any are prepared to plug it to the publishers or not.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Miranda im really,really,really sorry....i think i lost yr ticker............SORRY......
Bubba is 7 weeks and 4 days...i remember Please forgive......xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Still trying ticker factory.......


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That's odd? How can you lose my ticker?

I'll check my profile!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Laura - Where are you?  Any news ?  

Martha - welcome to the thread..

Miranda - 45,000 words is impressive...  That's about 3 master's thesis.... When do you have a scan again?  

GAb - hope the AF stops soon... Two wks must be horrendous...

Beach - Nice to work for 3 days... I think I have started missing work and dont' like being at home...

Hello guys - I am scared of tomorrow tbh... Feel v. wobbly again...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's a major op, Inc - you're allowed to be wobbly! Nothing you can do now, so just try to relax...

I take it your DH is going with you this time? Tell him he's got to look after you or ELSE   He is under strict instructions from Team PR!

Next scan will be 12 weeks, so four and a bit weeks' time - toooo looooong...

Gab - my ticker's back! Don't know where that went?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Yes....INC...the man must be at your side HEN...............    or we are gonna sort him oot......xxx

P.s Still on ticker factory.....


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

He will be with me... He needs to provide his spermies...Can't make kids on my own otherwise I would have done it ages ago...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ah yes - I forgot you had fresh stuff!  

Is he feeling more positive about it now?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Inc - Just wanted to say Im at work tomorrow...but ill be thinking of you honey..    try not to worry.. you have done yr bit now...enjoy the sleeping potion and let hubby do his bit now....xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Now now now, what's been happening? Tickers being lost?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It was very odd! But it came back, so no need to worry!

Anyone see the bit in the Sun where it says the odd binge drink won't harm a baby?  Honestly - one day they say no drink the next they're saying break open the vodka...

Mine's a double!  

Where is everyone? Why have you all gone quiet?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

ok...managed it just its just taken me a month....ok how is everyone.....Inc what time are you in the clinic in the morning...just watch silly things like Little Britain...take yr mind of things....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoo! You have a dicky ticker Gab! Congratulations!

Inc - are you out for the op tomorrow or being sedated?

I'm going down with a cold I think - typical.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

got a lot to do before work tomorrow...so just wanted to send a few good luck wishes before i sign off.......

Inc - Will be thinking of you sweetheart...all the best for tomorrow.....             ..lol  Gabxxxx

Laura - All the best for tomorrow...              ....take extra special care......lol.  Gabxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Thx guys...  The ARGC thread is having a good day...which cheered me up...  LUkey is preggers on her 8th attempt (at the LIster) and Sue 39 also preggers on her 3d att.  

Off to drink whilst I can.... and to have supper...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, Lukey's is SUCH good news, isn't it? She and Jake and me on the multiple cycles thread have all got lucky in the last month - amazing.

I'm crossing everything for you!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Thx Mir...


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Good luck for tomorrow Inc!     Hope all goes well
You too LB for your scan    
Hope everyone else is OK.
Niks


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Thx Nicki...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good luck for today Inc, really hope all goes ok for you x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Just wanted to say Good Luck today girlies.....

Inc- -            

Laura -            

every little bit helps...will be thinking of you...xxxxxxx

Morning Beach - Hope today goes ok...will be thinking of you sweetheart take care...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Gab- it should be fine, just hard that's all, my DH said to me last night when I was showing him the baby bag with presents that I'm taking that he wished with all his heart it could be me...


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Hope today went well Inc... been thinking about you.

YOu too LB - c'mon follies, grow grow grow!! 

Gab - sorry to hear you've got a 2 week Aunty - must seem an eternity  Got to let up soon, surely - as Mir said, tx can really mess things up cycle wise but hopefully back to normal once this one's out the way.

Welcome Martha..... there's definitely mileage in 3 follies so don't give up hun'. Good luck with everything. 

Hi Beach - sorry your counselling didin't quite get off the ground. The daft bint! 

Still in my dressing gown - no sleep last night, my bladder baby(as he/she's now known) saw to that, so feel like a total slob. Off to dentist later to sort out my yucky bleeding gums - since pg have bled loads when i floss so just praying they don't say i'm going to need dentures!!   

Rooz xx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Scatty me... sorry, meant to ask you when your first scan is Mir?? Thought it was today but think i'm confused!

R x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girlies,

Sorry did not get on last night had few glasses of womb lining juice after work!! Tim being a pig again.  Had to my own big injection last night as he just buggered off to bed... you think he is having some kind of mental health episode 

Anyway I don't care as I have 6 follies!!!!!!  3 @12-13mm and [email protected] 20mm!!  They are hoping the little ones will continue to grow, by the time they are 14mm there is a 50% chance of an egg!!  HAd the head lady today who is lovely, she told me my lining looks great and my one reponding ovary is doing a great job.  I'm worrying now I am getting excited and a bit positive!    They now think EC will be tue.  I'm worrying now that my big ones will get too big? 

Rooz - Them naughty babies keeping you up... just wait til they actually arrive!!  have you thought how you will manage? Will you get support from someone when they are little.. 3 is alot of feed/ burp/ get off to sleep!!!

Inc - Good Lukc today hon!   

Gab - 2 week AF!!    You poor thing!!  Is it heavy too?  make sure your getting lots of iron.  

Beach - What happened with your counsellling I've read back twice and can't see it writen?  

Nicks - you told anyone yet?

Mirra - I'd buy your book!    Surely people must be interested now it has a happy ending!!  We al love a happy ending!!

No more work for me!! Well for a week anyway!Yeah!!!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Laura - well done hun that's brilliant news!    
Mine were over 20mm when I did my bit of coasting to let my lining catch up - I'm sure they will be fine.
Rooz - don't envy you with the 3 in there! Glad all well. Was your cx scan OK?  
INc - thinking of you  
Gab - you working today?  
Beach - it will be you soon with that bag of baby stuff  
Managed to get the afternoon off - no list!   Told the sec - she was really pleased for me. Going to sort out paperwork and see when I will finish on calls and go on matty leave - sooner the better!  
Love to everyone!
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh planning maternit leave!!!!  How exciting!!!!!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

You next hun!   So have you got more folllies now than last time? 
X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well last time I had 4 follies on my left ovary and one on my right, the one on my right turned out to be a cyst. This time I have 6 follies on my left, so hoping none are cysts this time.  So I have 2 more follies on my left if tehy are all follies and not pesky cysts!  God I can waffle!!

Anyway I'm gonna nip to the shops and spend some money!  Enjoy your arvo off. XXX


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Great news Laura on your follies... Fingers crossed the smaller ones catch up....   .  Just ignore Tim and focus on TTC...  

I am afraid girls that I haven't got good news... I woke up from anaesthetic this morning to no eggs... My dodgy ovary is dodgy obviously....  I never had a zilch from this ovary in the past 18 months and it didn't deliver the goods this morning... My left ovary unfortunatelly was silent... 

Not sure how this happened as I had 2600 estradiol on day 10.  I triggered on day 12, so the levels would have be around 4000 on the day of trigger, so I would have thought that is more than enough for 2 eggs I was counting on... They only found some cells...  I didn't have ovulation pains like last time, but I put it down to lower dose of pregnyl ie 10000 as opposed to 15000 in June when I had horrible ovulation pains...

I didn't have a scan prior to EC to check if my follies were still there, but they don't do this at the LFC for stimulated cycles... Am gutted as this is totally unexpected... Also dh only had 7% normal sperm, his worst result to date...I was offered and refused IUI...

Managed to have a row with dh ... He went back to work.    He did say, though, that he wanted to have another go before we started arguing... Not sure if this was to make me feel better or to prove that he can produce a better sperm sample...  We have virtually no eggs and some pretty crappy sperm, which obviously has implications even for egg donation... Will see what Geeta will suggest...

Sorry for a down post... but am gutted...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Forgot to say that I called tim to tell him and to tell him he better come home in a good mood or else!    He said he spoke to his new boss about the IVf as would need time off next week and his boss and his wife had IVF but ended up adopting.  He told Tim he loved his children so much and never thought of them as 'adopted', then he burst out crying!  Tim then got all emotional and got upset too!!  Seems to have helped him though talking to aomone about it anyway.  I've got some seabass in for dinner.. Mmmm!

Oh and just looked at paper and no Ugly Betty tonight!!!!

X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc - Sorry hion we posted at the same time.  I'm so so sorry.    God it just goes to show even with beautiful follies and E2 nothing is for sure.    Oh hon.  This is not what I wanted to hear from you.  Was it not worth doing IUI? please make sure you at least make up with Dh tonight for some giggy giggy... surely you have nothing to lose by giving it a go?


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Inc - i dont know what to say    

Laura - thats really good about tim and his boss.  Make sure you give him a big   when he gets home.

We had a curry last night and i've just had leftovers for lunch - onion barjis (never can spell that), and chicken Bhuna - scrummy 

Pin xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Pin - hot curry and   to make you go into labour!  No news yet then?  

Inc -   
I'm so sorry hun. Its so hard for you, you are very brave to come on so soon and tell us. Maybe they just didn't get the eggs - they can't always get them even if they are there. We've all been through some kind of disappointment so I'm sure most of us know that terrible devastating feeling. Hope you are OK. There still could be a natural miracle?    Thinking of you  

nicks


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Inc- I'm so so sorry   anything you need and I'm here for you x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- counsellor was running late as stuck in traffic so I left, whilst out shopping got a  call from her asking if I'd forgotten our session!!!! erm I don't think so...

Sorry to hear you're having a bad day, hope it'd got better x


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Inc, that's tough news to bear - i'm so sorry it hasn't worked out this time. Maybe as Nic said they just couldn't retrieve the eggs so could def. be worth approaching it au naturel the next day or two. May be good for you and dh to feel a bit closer too - a few   can only help.....   

LB - well done on those follies lass!  Keep feeling +ve and here's to some more good news from you next wk. Roll on Tues....

Nics, when d'you reckon you'll officially take matty leave then? Are you going to play it by bump or d'you have to say upfront what your plans are?

Just back from dentist and gums really swollen (to match my lower regions!) so been ordered to see the hygienist ASAP. Teeth not falling out tho' so that's a relief.   Just before i went in was quizzed by receptionist, and then by dentist, on due date... mentioned triplets so don't have a due date and out came the question - oh, are they natural or IVF?! Never ceases to amaze me how complete strangers have no qualms in getting straight to that every time. Nosey bu**ars!!! I need to think of some witty retort but never do. 

R x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Inc, what the bloody hell happened there? Everything was looking so good it was unthinkable you wouldn't get any eggs. What a complete git of a thing to happen. Did they say anything at all to make sense of it?
I'm so, so sorry to hear your news - I'd hoped you could have your faith restored a little by having a couple of good eggs. They must have been in there, mustn't they? With the E2 level?

I think it was Laura who said it, but yes, I think I'd be getting my jig on just in case over the next few days - they must still be in there somewhere, floating about waiting to be fertilised. And there can be a big difference from one sample to the next on the same day with sperm, so it's worth a shot.

Crikey though, you must feel like you've been hit by a train.   

Rooz - you need to turn around and say to these people: "Is your curiosity natural, or are you just really, really NOSEY?"
Or: "I had a little help, yes. Perhaps you could do with a little surgery yourself? You could have your tact enhanced."
Or: "Neither. I had sex with a whippet, a springer and a labrador all on the same day and this is what I got..."

Any of those you fancy?

Laura - wey-hey! what a result! Your eggs doubled overnight! Told you they were there hiding.
Good luck for Monday!

Nicks - have you been surprised by people's reactions? I have. I told someone I thought would be pleased and she wasn't really, and my boss who made things hard for me over tx actually had TEARS in his eyes when I told him! I went and told someone in the village just now and he started crying too! People are weird.

hey Pin! Any movement after those bhajis? It will have to be the bonk route otherwise!  

Beach, me darlin - hello! Are we scrabbing? Hope I can get in tonight  
Why isn't Ugly Betty on? Looking forward to next week's one with Posh Spice in it!

Gab - you around tonight?

Where's everyone else? We need a group hug for Inc, people.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- will try and scrab again, it's been throwing me out lots recently.

Having a s*** night, DH seems to be in a mood and whatever I say/do seems to be the wrong thing...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Mine's just emerged from his pit looking like he needs ironing!

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Don't know if anyone else feels the same but since tx although we're really close in some ways we seem so far apart...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yep - that was us before this last time. It's like you're both too scared to say anything or do anything because you know how fragile you both are after so much disappointment.
That creates distance, but in the same way because you know you're looking out for each other it creates closeness.
Also, one gets really so tired of continually making allowances you get crabby, because you can't just say what's on your mind straight from the hip.

Just one of the many ways tx can screw your head right up!
But the nice thing is that it sounds like you're trying to look after each other, despite the crabby times.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

My problem is that I end up saying really horrid things if we do start arguing, think that tonight we're both fractious as he's had a busy week at work, which he's not enjoying and I just feel fed up.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Treat yourself to something! Don't sit there and put up with grumpiness - get a takeaway and some WINE.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Me and tim have been terrible this cycle.  I've tried to be honest with him and tell him exactly what I need from him.  I'm on a promise for a foot rub later!  He seems happier now I gave him the good news.  Bles him when I called him today he thought I was ringing to tell him to go to hosp for EC!! Considering this is our 3rd cycle you would think he would have an idea about the proceure!  He even said he's obstained for last few days ready to give his sample!!  

Beach - I can be really nasty too when I'm upset.   

Inc - Merse sends her love.

EC is booked for 1pm Tue.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

So that's a 1am trigger, Laura? How come it's Tuesday and not Monday?

Better get him to do the biz tonight, eh? It's only meant to be a couple of days for abstaining, innit?

So he was all ready to rush across town and jiz today?   Poor lambs - nothing sinks in, does it?

BUT - it takes a different sort of man than I'd want to get it all. I really don't think i could handle it if Pete had spent ages researching it and come to me going 'I think we should do this, that and the other' I like to be in control of this process! And I like Pete just being strong and silent and non-judgemental, if you please  

All we need is for them to come running when we need support (and sperm) and not question it. I guess that seems a bit hard, but really, when you;re doing tx you haven't got the emotional reserves to coax them - they need to just do it.

Tim sounds like he's on your side, Laura! That's a great start.

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

They are doing it Tue to give the little ones time to grow (and I think they were over booked from monday!!)  Just hope my big ones don't go pop or produce overcooked eggs!    Did ask the nurse and she said they would be fine.

Yeah I'm feeling pretty fruity... is it ok to 'do the deed' during stimms?... I'm worreid about knocking them off! 

I've just got 45 on our game of scrab!!    We are even-stevens now!

Oh I bought myself some lovely green kicker boots at the shops... was my birthday cash! They are fab!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oooooh, new boots? Lovely! Why don't you do the deed wearing your new boots? sounds good to me!

Having your lady bits attended to increases the blood flow to the uterus, so I'd say so - have it!

Hopefully you'll get six juicy ones on Tuesday then - it sounds ok, but I thought they were gearing up for Monday.

Oooh, 45? I shall have to get back on the scrab before you whup my ass!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

hmmmm you don't sound convinced.. you think I should be done Monday too?  I'm sure will be fine but think I've rather they do me Monday but with the NHs you are't given much choice.  Optimum eggs are from follies 18-25mm, 3 of mine are at 20 already. Hope I don't lose them.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Inc - Just dont know what to say...except im thinking of you.... ...think the girls are right and have a little cuddle tonight anyway..after all look how at your oestrogen levels so there must be something lurking around there ,you could have already ovulated and they are on their way travelling down already...take extra special care...... 

Beach- Hope today was ok..was thinking of you.. 

Mir - You are far too philosophical for me...stop keep using big words keep having to get my dictionary oot..... ...anyway hope you are well. Havent touched yr ticker this time...... 

Nics - Yes dear working today...not bad for Fri though..although busy enough..if you know what I 
mean..how exciting..maty leave and no more on calls.....yyyyyeeeeeaaaahhhhhhhh  

Roozie - Pse dont worry aboot yr teeth hen...apparantely..thats what happens in pregnancy yr gums bleed etc..so yr dentist should have told you that ...and say dont be so....  nosey?

Pin - Curry.... ....em..trying to think of other things...driving over cobbled steps (seriously)...xxx 

As for me pains not so bad now....AT LAST...but still bleeding....  and sorry for TMI...but its fresh bright red and lots of stringy stuff..whats that all about!!!!! There is loads and loads of it too..so dont think its going to stop still so I will be 14 days + now.......   ....any ideas?.....xx

Im having some Asti now.....so whats happening Ladies?...

Oh and Laura stop going on about Jigging.......  ...Yr talking late september here..... ...dh has gone into hiding..... ...xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- we don't jig either x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Gab my SIL had really heavy bleeding and she called NHS direct and they organised a prescription to make it stop.. she was blleding heavy for couple of weeks too. Are you in pain?  Oh no joggy for how long!!    DH must be dragging his 'sacks' along the floor!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - Why you not jigging Really it does help, its more than a physical thing, may help wiht the arguing.    Why not seduce him tonight?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Laura sweet, Laura...sorry honey thought Id mentioned you already..... 

Well done on those follies sweetie..keep going....heres...  ...for EC on Tuesday...glad you and Tim are friends again now...it just goes to show how much an emotional rollercoaster this is...take care have a nice weekend...dont think about Tuesday...Just keep topping that lining up......  .........xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxGabxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Lost all my self confidence


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Just got visions of dh dragging his sack...... ....and thats after one glass too...xxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

getting a puzzled look from dh.... ......


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Laura - just out of interest have they told you to have any more stimms? or just the one to stop you ovulating?...x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Beach - get a few glasses down yr heed then ravish yr dh...it will get you in the mood and also get rid of all that stress...after a few sherbets you will find some confidence my love i promise you......


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

dont know if anyone is the same...but my dh has to fight me off during my AF...always get a bit frisky then?........


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hum.....dum.....hum......dont mind me talk amongst yourselfs...........


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Helllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....ok going for a refill..I WILL BE BACK........


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oooh, I'm the same Gab! Typical, isn't it! Just when you're at your goriest you're also at your horniest!

I hear you on the self confidence, K, but the only way to get it back is by brazening it out - the first time after a while is really uncomfortable I find, then you want it more and more.
I'm finding the oestrogen tablets really helpful - I used to feel so sore and dry without them.

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I must admit I only get horny in the middle of the month, we normally do it a couple of times a week though, although I rarely fancy it I alway enjoy myself when i get going! 

Beach - you thought maybe about trying to sort yourself out? I think once you've had an orgasm you remember how good it is and then you want it more... if you don't have it for a while I really am not in the mood.

Gab - On stimms tonight and tom.  you think my big ones will over cook?  Maybe I should just do a half dose tom?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

OMG!!!!! Beach that sounded not at all how I wanted it too!!!  I meant 'sort yourself' as in masterbation!  Not as in 'pull your socks up', sort yourself out!  Did that make sense!!!!!?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

If they grow at about 1mm a day they'll still be in range, L! Just keep taking the meds, or you'll blame yourself if anything goes wrong.

I personally think sorting oneself out is a valid hobby!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I understood!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mine have been growing at the rate of 2mm a day for the big ones and 4mm a day for the little ones!    You think they grow slower once they get big?  

Mirra - Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Master.........what....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Like Mir said...give yourself the meds honey..the clinic wouldnt have told you to if they didnt have a reason.......hows the womb lining coming along......


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well the womb lining is 8.8 today... I got it wrong wed it was 7.9 not 8.9!  Its not grown much has it? The consult did say it was 'beautiful' though!!  

Maybe I should have a glass of wine?

So Gab.. you drunk?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's easier and cleaner without them sometimes!  

Yep - get a glass of red down your neck, and pop a couple of selenium tabs.

Gab - are you shocked? More Asti required, waiter!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I think men love it too.. I'm so cruel sometimes I will text Tim at work and let him know what I'm up too!!  

Ok I've had some brazil nuts and got a glass of vino.  Think Tim is taking selium.. maybe I should go have one of them too?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

easier and cleaner.....really Mir...what are you going on about.......


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Laura.....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

atleast one and some selenium too........


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

ok....another glass down...shall i have a go at this scrab then?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Gab - Sorry hon this dirty talk will stop now!   We don't want corrupt you.... sweet innocent girl you are!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah Gab!!!  Play scrab!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Might think it about tomorrow....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Im still trying to find...master....master....what was it again..but its not in my dictionary.../


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Beach...do you know what they are going on aboot......


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Laura - congratulation on extra follies... Good news...  

Missed out on my dr's call...as she never called me before or returned my calls... She called on my mobile which I didn't hear as was in the study room on ff... Feel even worse now... At least I could have heard from her what's wrong... And to add insult to injury she said I can call her back till 7 o'clock and I only found a message a minute ago... DH still hasn't come back from work, doesn't answer his phone, so I guess he is drinking in some bar drowning his sorrows and leaving me on my own... 

My best friend didn't even bother calling me in the past few days...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Its a man we are talking about Gab -  Master Bation, he's a nice fella... I'll send him over to meet you one day!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah! We want more scrab partners!
Me, Laura, Karen and Merse are all playing, and I play with a few other FFs too - it's STILL NOT ENOUGH. I AM INSATIABLE.

Incidentally, the above hobby is what I use for period pain. Works a treat!

Don't put it off K! Seize the day! I can't quite believe we're all urging you to rediscover yourself, but there you have it.
I haven't even had any Asti, either...

BATE, Gab, BATE - it's a character from Captain Pugwash.

Inc - call her now anyway - she might still be switched on


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'd want more scrabble partners too if anyone wants to be my friend on ******** xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc - Tim does that... disappears when you need them.  Mirr is right.. give her a bell anyway.  

Just to warn you all that Mirra is fab at Scrab.. she always wins!  And Beach... she's good... so play with me! I'm crap!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Inc - Is the clinic opened at the weekend if not can you leave a message on their answerphone...why dont you try texting dh....say to him you are worried about him..... .....you need to be there for each other right now...maybe he cant answer his phone cause he's driving just a thought.....xxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Well girlies...that really brought a smile....needed that  .....and the smile....... 

ok will try scrab in a minute....but you do know it took a month to do the ticker......


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Im lost how do you do it again.....


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh girls - 3 pages of dirty talk this evening!   
Just wanted to put my twopenarth in about O's - am getting loads of them in my sleep being preggers!!   First of all I'd feel awful in case it did any harm but now I just get on with it!  
Mirra - you had this side effect? Rooz - 3 times as many?!    
Beach and Inc  
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicks - You are having a fab pregnancy!! No morning sickness and O's in your sleep!!  I love having O's in my sleep, only happens every couple of months, normally when i've been going without!  Fabulous!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Inc - anyway sweetheart...you have had a GA today or sedation you shouldnt be on your own in the house sweetheart anyway...any sign of dh...im sure doc nics will agree with me...your hubby should be home with you.....im gonna come up there and sort him out.......


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Inc - is there anyone that could  come round sweetheart.....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well pointed out Gab... he should be home looking after you inc.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Inc .....  ...hope you are ok sweetheart you know we are here if you want to chat....take care....xxxxx (is he home yet...... )


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

ok Laura how do we get this scrab malarky going?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

cant believe we are on 18 pages already....  we can gass cant we.......


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Are you already on face book?  If so pm me your face book name and if there are lots of you your email address and I will make us friends and then I will invite you for a game!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ok Gab... I've asked you to be my friend so you need to go into yours and accept me. Then I'll invite you to play.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

ok think im there...this takes longer than captain pugwash.....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

do i need a yahoo or hotmail.....account?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've added you too, Gab!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No hon... rght gonna invite you to scrabble.X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Right girls I'm off to watcha dvd.... see you all tom.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- aren't you tired?  I'm ready for bed....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm ready for bed too, K! But I can sleep in tomorrow, so I'm staying up like a big girl.

If you add Gab too, we can have a mass Scrab!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Aha! You have!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

how do you do massive scrabble?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

ok.....im awaiting....you have an added advantage im one asti bottle down..xx

enjoy the dvd laura...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'll start one with all of us


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Argh! I somehow managed to start TWO games


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

ok ladies..sorry to be a lightweight..but things getting a bit confusing now hiccup.....so will wait till tomorrow and challenge you all to a game then we shall see who is the MASTER......Ha..Ha...Ha....     

Still time for quick drink Beach sweetie.....xxxxx thks for help tonight....xxxxttfn


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

There's at least four games waiting for you when you get up Gab!

Night night xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi everyone. Sorry I've been AWOL. I have been lurking but I've been too tired to post. Looking after house guests and an invalid has seriously knackered me out. Funny how living with members of your family you realise how bloody lazy they are - my BIL is a lovely guy, but feckin' lazy - he didn't lift a finger all week. I know he's on holiday, but I'm running around looking after everyone, it would have been nice if he'd offered to help with the washing up once in a while! Anyhow, I had a really fun week with my sister and nephew, although hearing my sister throwing up each morning due to ms wasn't the best way to get over my mc, but hey, I s'pose that's just life. Nephew was great fun and had a lovely time pushing him around in his push chair pretending he was mine  It was all very sad when I we said our goodbyes last night as I probably won't see them until the summer  It is nice to have the apartment to ourselves again, after what seems like a torrent of visitors.

Right....let's do some personals....

Inc -  So sorry to hear your news. I can't believe there were no eggs after a good E2 result. As the others have mentioned, I'm sure it's worth getting jigging...just in case they are floating around. Hope you and DH have patched things up. You do sound very upbeat considering what's happened. I hope the follow up with Geeta brings some positive news.

LB -    on your SIX follies. I hope they all even out and are perfectly ripe for EC on Tuesday  

Karen - Hope you're feeling better and you and DH are back to normal. I find rumpy pumpy always puts DH in a better mood, although at the moment with his leg in plaster I've had to do most of the work  When's your next counselling session? What a pain in the a*rse about the last one. Have you chosen your new clinic for your next cycle?

Gab - Sorry to hear you're still bleeding. I know my situation is different but after my ERPC I bled for 2 weeks and I too had stringy stuff (similar to the consistency of rhubarb!). As the others have said, I would speak to your clinic or go to your GP. Good to hear you're enjoying your Asti - I love sparking wine xxx

Mira - Glad to hear everything's coming along nicely although I guess you just want to have daily scans to put your mind at rest. Any ms yet?

Rooz aka Big Lips  - Sorry to hear about your gums but glad everything else is progressing nicely, even if bladder baby is causing you some discomfort.

Nickster - Glad you _finally_ told your sec. It must feel very real now.

Pin - Not long to go now. Do you know what flavour you're having? Our first PR baby.   that all goes smoothly for the delivery.

Merse - Hope you're having a great time on the G&T's. We want to see your tan lines on your return 

Hi to Pammie, Swinny, Linzipops, Oddette, the newbies (sorry I have a terrible memory, so it takes me ages to remember names) and anyone else I've forgotten.

My sister brought a couple of boxes of Cadbury's Heros with her last week and I ate them like they were going out of fashion. Even DH was saying to me "don't forget to come up for air" whilst I was eating them. Although you can get Cadbury's out here, it has a special anti-melting agent in it, so the taste and consistency just isn't the same as the UK. I've eaten like a pig for the past week so today is the start of trying to get fit and lose a bit of weight before FET in the NY.

Oh and re Srabulous - I've been playing with Karen and I love it. I'm the only Emma of Karen's friends (I think!) so for those who are playing, please challenge me to a game.

Right...I'm off to shift some fat from my wobbly a*se.

Hugs XXX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Emma, your posts always make me smile....sounds like you've been the perfect host, we had friends to stay last xmas and they didn't help one jot..not even tough DH was ill!  Got a counselling session on Tuesday and at new clinic Thursday for an open evening, our complaint is going to the board meeting at our last clinic so we'll see what the outcome from that is..probably a 'it wasn't our fault letter.

What's everyone up to tday?  We're hopefully going to York if the weather looks good when it gets lighter..had thought about going to a food and drink festival in Lincoln but decided not to bother.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

Hope the counselling session on Tuesday is more productive than your last...or I at least hope you get to see your counsellor    I hope the open evening goes well too.  Does this new clinic have better stats than your last?  In HK it's really difficult to actually get the clinics to reveal their stats.  Tx over here isn't governed by a public body such as the HFEA.  When we were choosing a clinic over here I ended up going with personal recommendations.  I'm pleased with my doctor and clinic and I got further this time than before so I guess that's a move in the right direction.  Next time I'd like the result to last 9 months....is that too much to ask?!

Just been to the gym (which is actually in our apartment block so I don't have to go far!) and I'm now back home having just stuffed my face with food.  I don't even know why I bother going to the gym as I always seem to eat so much afterwards.  Oh well, I'm sure it's doing some good.  Have noticed that as I progress through my 30's my bingo wings are getting worse.  Goodness only knows what they'll look like by the time I'm forty....can you have plastic surgery on bingo wings?  

Right, I'm off for a shower then going to pick DH from work.  Have a nice time in York.  I saw on Sky news that it's really cold in the UK at the mo.  It's about 20 degrees Celsius over here at the mo and I'm almost getting my cardigans out....at least they'd hide my bingo wings!

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've added you Emma! Confirm me and we can scrab to our hearts' content!

Glad to hear everything went well with the visit, though it must have been so hard hearing that ms.

I keep worrying as I haven't got any ms.

But I worry about everything. Finally plucked up the courage to open my credit card bill this morning and nearly passed out. Something will have to be done 

How strange about the stats - you'd think any clinic worth their salt would actively publicise their stats? there must be some way to find out.

K - think I'm going to finally do that wall we put up between the computer room and the second bedroom! I'm not good at plastering, but I'll give it a bash...

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

Mira - I've confirmed you, but scrab is down at the mo    The clinics will tell you the stats if you ask but they don't publicise them.  My clinic is 38% for fresh and 18% for FET.  They just do it generally and don't categorise by age.  I have every confidence that FET won't work and I'll just have to do it before I can start a fresh cycle.....I've lost my PMA at the mo!    Sorry to hear about your CC bill...but the eventual outcome will be worth it


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, typical! Scrab is so up and down - I hope they sort it because I get all frustrated!

The frozen embryos looked good though - it's so hard to think positive, but there's a really good chance it'll work. When do you start the HRT for that?

xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=120358.new#new


----------

